# Too much time on toes and heel



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hard-packed makes a difference. On shiny, polished snow, your board will get squirrelly if you're just coasting along. In those conditions, a little edge will save you from a fall.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Hard to say. You could post a video of your riding. Not really sure what the problem is. I try to get on my heel edge/toe edge on carves as much as possible so that is my goal. Are feeling fatigue in your feet? Likely you need new boots.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

think you're describing flat-base riding. 

You can ride totally flat in powder conditions, of course, but once the snow starts packing down especially if it's firm cement-y snow every little bump or divot in the snow is going to slightly alter your travel and this is that 'squirrely' feeling that, when unchecked, leads to catching a downhill edge and slamming. 

So the important thing on hardpack in particular, is that you pretty much need to be applying some (small) amount of pressure to one or the other edge. 

This isn't the same as being on edge, but you just need to pressure it ever so lightly. Make sure you keep your knees bent & loose, not locked. These things should allow you to make whatever necessary micro-adjustments are required by variations in the terrain underfoot.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

It sounds like you might be doing exactly the right thing. If it feels awkward it may be because you’re using muscles you don’t use all the time. You may be able to make engaging your edges easier and reduce fatigue with some tweaks to your binding set up and position. A little forward lean might help. Rotate high backs if your bindings permit. Check stance and angles to make sure you have boots in position to get leverage on the edges. Read about it. Experiment with it.


----------

